# Best place to buy tegus?



## Karri (Jun 2, 2017)

Best online tegu breeder?


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Tegusonly .com isnt a breeder but he traps florida tegus to help native wildlife. Also his prices are great.


----------



## Karri (Jun 2, 2017)

Are wild caught friendly?


Rhysandfish said:


> Tegusonly .com isnt a breeder but he traps florida tegus to help native wildlife. Also his prices are great.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah he only sells his best tegus. But if you arent comfortable with that underground reptiles breed tegus.


----------



## Mombo (Jun 2, 2017)

tegusonly.com

Mine has been super friendly from the beginning and he is still a young guy! We played it cautious at the beginning because we had no idea how he would be with us. But after a week we could tell he was going to be awesome! Now he loves to cuddle and shakes hit butt when you stroke his back. Haha.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 2, 2017)

got my three as young adults from tegusonly. That's where I'd go if I had room for another.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 2, 2017)

I've heard very good things anout Hector's Habitat in Florida.


----------



## Karri (Jun 2, 2017)

I looked into tegusonly.com and I will definitely purchase from them! Thank you guys!


----------



## Mombo (Jun 3, 2017)

Get one of those Firebelly ones! I love em. Even though you dont look at there bellies often you can see the red sneaking around the sides when they are laying out flat.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Mombo said:


> Get one of those Firebelly ones! I love em. Even though you dont look at there bellies often you can see the red sneaking around the sides when they are laying out flat.


My favorites.


----------

